# Estação MeteoMedas Gondomar - Lacrosse WS2350



## casoliveira (4 Set 2007 às 14:40)

Olá a todos!
A estação já chegou. Directamente de França (isto ainda chega mais rápido que a encomenda de meninos...hi hi hi hi).
Bem, quanto à encomenda correu muito bem. Fiz a encomenda online, pagamento por CC, seguimento da encomenda no site, até à chegada ao serviço de entregas em Portugal. No total 3 dias. Na Segunda de manhã, 8:30, estava a encomenda a ser entregue na minha morada.






Fiz uma primeira inspecção visual e parece tudo em ordem, dois anemómetros como anunciado, apetrechos para fixação etc. Inclusivamente veio a versão mais cara, com ligação USB.
Agora é preciso um tempinho para começar a explorar as potencialidades da coisa.
Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2007 às 10:31)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Yep, Yep, queremos dados!!!

Parabens pela estação, quantas mais melhor.


----------



## casoliveira (18 Set 2007 às 01:46)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Boas a todos!

Isto vai devagar.....mas vai! Primeiro foi a oficialização da entrega do equipamento. Cumprido o "protocolo" na data correcta, isto de investimentos tem de ser muito bem gerido, leia-se prenda de anos, passei à fase seguinte.
Pois, a casa ainda não está pronta, mas não podia esperar mais para testar. Até porque, podia haver alguma anomalia e tinha de respeitar os prazos não é?
Bem, escolhi o local, sei que não será o ideal mas para testes está perfeito.
Os dados já estão a circular no *Weather Underground* 
Não foi fácil pois os programas que a estação traz não são muito práticos. descobri depois um programinha que em conjunto com o indicado pela estação funciona bem.....até ver. Já agora, será que há algo freeware do género *weather display* ou semelhante? É que a sugestão do Fil para o Meteoclimatic não estou a conseguir....
Também coloquei no meu *blog*  mas aí foi fácil.



Abraço,
Carlos Alberto.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 09:49)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



casoliveira disse:


> Boas a todos!
> 
> Isto vai devagar.....mas vai! Primeiro foi a oficialização da entrega do equipamento. Cumprido o "protocolo" na data correcta, isto de investimentos tem de ser muito bem gerido, leia-se prenda de anos, passei à fase seguinte.
> Pois, a casa ainda não está pronta, mas não podia esperar mais para testar. Até porque, podia haver alguma anomalia e tinha de respeitar os prazos não é?
> ...



Muito bem, aí está ela a fornecer dados.
Sugiro que coloques o link para a estação na tua assinatura.






http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOGO2


Quanto ao Meteoclimatic, o conceito é contrário ao WU, é o Meteoclimatic que vem buscar os dados ao teu computador, pelo que algum software tem que estar a fazer de Servidor Web na tua máquina. Mas os colegas com uma solução idêntica devem poder ajudar-te em breve a resolver as dificuldades.


----------



## casoliveira (19 Set 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*

Olá a todos!
Bem, a minha dificuldade é a seguinte: gostava de colocar na minha assinatura o  sticker do weather Underground mas não está a dar . Será que não é possível? Já vi os do Meteoclimatic mas ainda não consegui mandar os dados para lá e criar a estação nessa rede. O link da minha estação esse já consegui.  Será que alguém dá uma dica?
Obrigado desde já


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*



casoliveira disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Bem, a minha dificuldade é a seguinte: gostava de colocar na minha assinatura o  sticker do weather Underground mas não está a dar . Será que não é possível? Já vi os do Meteoclimatic mas ainda não consegui mandar os dados para lá e criar a estação nessa rede. O link da minha estação esse já consegui.  Será que alguém dá uma dica?
> Obrigado desde já



Não dá para pôr, só se permitissemos HTML nas assinaturas. Mas isso não é permitido nem nas assinaturas nem nos post's, nem neste forum nem em nenhum, por razões de segurança. Daí que este tipo de banners para assinatura sejam sempre em formato de imagens,como no Meteoclimatic. O Wunderground para já aparentemente não tem esta solução.


----------



## casoliveira (20 Set 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*



Vince disse:


> Não dá para pôr, só se permitissemos HTML nas assinaturas. Mas isso não é permitido nem nas assinaturas nem nos post's, nem neste forum nem em nenhum, por razões de segurança. Daí que este tipo de banners para assinatura sejam sempre em formato de imagens,como no Meteoclimatic. O Wunderground para já aparentemente não tem esta solução.



Certo, já entendi, obrigado.
Quando aparecer solução volta-se a tentar, entretanto fica o link na assinatura, já não é mau 
Abraço.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Out 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



casoliveira disse:


> Olá a todos!
> A estação já chegou. Directamente de França (isto ainda chega mais rápido que a encomenda de meninos...hi hi hi hi).
> Bem, quanto à encomenda correu muito bem. Fiz a encomenda online, pagamento por CC, seguimento da encomenda no site, até à chegada ao serviço de entregas em Portugal. No total 3 dias. Na Segunda de manhã, 8:30, estava a encomenda a ser entregue na minha morada.
> 
> ...


Oi Casoliveira, já que andas-te a ver as diferenças, sabes quais são entre a ws2300 e a ws2350? não é só a distancia de transmissão que consegue sem fios?

Foi nesse site que falas-te anteriormente que comprei a minha WS3500 e que neste momento esta online, mas estou muito interessado em trocar a minha por uma WS2300.

Poderei vir a ter uma WS3500 para venda.


----------



## casoliveira (1 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Boas para todos!!!

Depois de algum tempo ausente por razões técnicas, cá estou a dar novidades sobre a estação "MeteoMedas". Neste momento, a estação já se encontra na sua nova localização. Como dá para verificar através dos gráficos, a nova localização é mais exposta aos ventos. Também fiz uma alteração no anemómetro, troquei o anterior, "tipo turbina", pelo modelo com as "três conchas". Parece-me que este modelo é bastante mais sensível que o anterior.
Ainda em fase de testes, cá vão ficando alguns dados........


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2008 às 20:41)

*Casoliveira*, podes dizer-me - ou alguém que saiba - se a transmissão de dados da tua estação é razoável, ou seja, se é eficiente e rápida ?
Estava a pensar comprar uma La Crosse, o modelo ainda está por escolher, mas gostava de saber se a transmissão de dados para a Internet pode ser feita de 5 em 5 minutos para a Internet sem problemas.
Se a comprar, estou a pensar colocá-la a cerca de 15 metros da consola que recebe os dados por wireless.
Já agora, qual é a resolução do pluviómetro?

Obrigado.


----------



## casoliveira (15 Fev 2008 às 23:12)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Casoliveira*, podes dizer-me - ou alguém que saiba - se a transmissão de dados da tua estação é razoável, ou seja, se é eficiente e rápida ?
> Estava a pensar comprar uma La Crosse, o modelo ainda está por escolher, mas gostava de saber se a transmissão de dados para a Internet pode ser feita de 5 em 5 minutos para a Internet sem problemas.
> Se a comprar, estou a pensar colocá-la a cerca de 15 metros da consola que recebe os dados por wireless.
> Já agora, qual é a resolução do pluviómetro?
> ...



Viva Daniel!
Até ao momento estou satisfeito com a minha estação. Claro que deve haver melhores mas também não sou muito exigente...... Desde que a comprei  tem funcionado em continuo. Nem sempre a tenho online porque o PC tem o seu consumo  e isto tem de ser bem controlado. No entanto, os dados têm sido registados na própria consola e depois quando ligo o PC o respectivo  ficheiro é actualizado. 
Concretamente, procurando responder é assim :
-quanto ao intervalo de transmissão de dados dos sensores, por wireless,  para a estação para o PC, é de cerca de 2 minutos (128s) se o vento registado for inferior a 10m/s e cerca de meio minuto (32s) se o vento soprar a mais de 10 m/s. Se for por cabo o intervalo é de 8s.
- A resolução do pluviómetro é de o,1mm.
- A distância de bom funcionamento da estação ao sensor, depende de eventuais obstáculos que possam existir entre os dois. Numa primeira localização a distância que tinha era de cerca de 12 metros e tinha uma parede de betão pelo meio. Por vezes a ligação perdia-se. Actualmente tenho a estação bem mais perto e a ligação nunca falha. Já agora, desde Setembro, troquei uma vez de pilhas no sensor. Uma razão para isso foi um pequeno incidente com o temporal de Dezembro que fez com que o sensor ficasse com água. Uma pequena intervenção resolveu a situação. Confesso que pensei que tinha perdido a coisa....mas lá resistiu 

Não sou especialista mas espero ter ajudado 

Abraço,
Carlos Alberto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2008 às 23:18)

casoliveira disse:


> Viva Daniel!
> Até ao momento estou satisfeito com a minha estação. Claro que deve haver melhores mas também não sou muito exigente...... Desde que a comprei  tem funcionado em continuo. Nem sempre a tenho online porque o PC tem o seu consumo  e isto tem de ser bem controlado. No entanto, os dados têm sido registados na própria consola e depois quando ligo o PC o respectivo  ficheiro é actualizado.
> Concretamente, procurando responder é assim :
> -quanto ao intervalo de transmissão de dados dos sensores, por wireless,  para a estação para o PC, é de cerca de 2 minutos (128s) se o vento registado for inferior a 10m/s e cerca de meio minuto (32s) se o vento soprar a mais de 10 m/s. Se for por cabo o intervalo é de 8s.
> ...



A resolução do pluviómetro é óptima !
Para mim, essa é uma estação com uma óptima relação qualidade/preço e, apesar de não ser a melhor, é bastante boa, a meu ver. 
Vou informar-me acerca dos vários modelos e logo tomarei uma decisão.

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, ajudou bastante !


----------

